# NOS Zender Sport 4x100 - what are they worth?



## sifty (Sep 13, 2011)

So I found a set of 4 x Zender Sports that were manufactured in 1989 and have never been mounted. They are in basically as-new condition. 
4x100 - 7” ET30. They have all the center caps, TUV booklets, and some mounting stuff that looks incomplete. 

Considering these don’t come up very often (if ever) in brand new condition, I’m at a bit of a loss how to price them. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## sifty (Sep 13, 2011)

1240320489 by simon Lockie, on Flickr

1240320458 by simon Lockie, on Flickr


----------



## sifty (Sep 13, 2011)

1240320651 by simon Lockie, on Flickr

1240320613 by simon Lockie, on Flickr

1240320591 by simon Lockie, on Flickr

1240320540 by simon Lockie, on Flickr


----------



## goDumb (Aug 22, 2006)

Well over a $1000+ usd for sure. I've never seen a NOS set before. I paid that for fully refurbished set of zender phase 2 turbos 7 years ago. Definitely a steal if you get them for a few hundred dollars.


----------



## sifty (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks. 

I was thinking much the same, you could easily spend $1k just refurbishing a set, and you'd have to buy them first.


----------



## vwjersey44 (Oct 9, 2008)

What are they asking for those? If you don't want to buy I surely will love to 🤤🤫😉


----------



## CheeryClam (Apr 1, 2020)

vwjersey44 said:


> What are they asking for those? If you don't want to buy I surely will love to 🤤🤫😉


 I paid that for fully refurbished set of zender phase 2 turbos 7 years ago. Definitely a steal if you get them for a few hundred dollars.


----------



## rinkymehra (Mar 27, 2020)

CheeryClam said:


> I paid that for fully refurbished set of zender phase 2 turbos 7 years ago. Definitely a steal if you get them for a few hundred dollars.


Yes but also they are rare deals


----------

